# Help!!



## coldielocks (Aug 15, 2008)

im getting a bearded dragon, i dont know what to name it, and the tank keeps fogging up! im a little nervous, ive never been very close to reptiles...


----------



## Random Hero (Jul 15, 2008)

If it's fogging up, it's either too humid or there's not enough ventilation. How are you ventilating and heating the tank?


----------



## beth_downes (Nov 11, 2008)

i have got a bearded dragon called dave. try thinking of name you like beginning with B eg. bernie the bearded dragon. it is ok for the tank to mist up after you have sprayed it but if it is like it all the time it is probably to humid. you can buy a humidity themometer from a reptile shop so you can keep an eye on it to see if it is right for your lizard


----------



## threppin (Dec 30, 2008)

BENGAL THE BEARDED DRAGON!easy... next! lol


----------



## joestan80 (Dec 1, 2009)

how about rocky or emerald and if its fogging well its to humid soooo if your spraying the plants stop if your spraying the walls woth water stop just give them water in a bowl


----------

